# 自らは



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
Reading the following phrase, I am not sure about how "自らは" works here.
自らは= In my opinion/To me? Or he uses 自らは to show He talks about himself or the person who subdues the opponent without shedding his own blood (and this 自ら*は* shows the contrast between his blood and the enemies blood) ?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Flaminius

自ら is the subject of 流さずにおさめる and it is referenced to 血 and equivalent to 勝者.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

First of all, 自らは＝in my opinoin/to me 

I think there are two interpretations.
１．自分の体には全く受傷することなしに、みずからは無傷で、おさめる・解決する・統治する。

２．こちらからは戦争・戦いをしかけることなしに（むこうから仕掛けられたらその限りではないが）、おさめる・解決する・統治する。

It depends on the context. But I don't think the Japanese is easy to understand.
I don't think it's clear.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> みずからは





Kenshiromusou said:


> the person who


Yes. That's anyone who. But the speaker says later in the speech it's 勝者. So みずから is 勝者. If in English, you can use "he" (2).
The OP says how a winner wins.

(Cross-post with Flam)


----------



## ktdd

「本当の強さとは相手の攻撃など一度もくらわずに倒すことをいうのだ。 自らは一滴の血を流さずに勝利を収める・・・それが真の勝者だ！ その証拠にこのミスティは痛みというものを知らない。一度も敵の拳を受けたことがないからな・・・」－－蜥蜴星座のミスティ

自ら＝自分自身
To gain victory without shedding one drop of blood oneself. THAT is the true victor.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Flaminius said:


> 自ら is the subject of 流さずにおさめる and it is referenced to 血 and equivalent to 勝者.





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> First of all, 自らは＝in my opinoin/to me
> 
> I think there are two interpretations.
> １．自分の体には全く受傷することなしに、みずからは無傷で、おさめる・解決する・統治する。
> 
> ２．こちらからは戦争・戦いをしかけることなしに（むこうから仕掛けられたらその限りではないが）、おさめる・解決する・統治する。
> 
> It depends on the context. But I don't think the Japanese is easy to understand.
> I don't think it's clear.





frequency said:


> Yes. That's anyone who. But the speaker says later in the speech it's 勝者. So みずから is 勝者. If in English, you can use "he" (2).
> The OP says how a winner wins.
> 
> (Cross-post with Flam)





ktdd said:


> 「本当の強さとは相手の攻撃など一度もくらわずに倒すことをいうのだ。 自らは一滴の血を流さずに勝利を収める・・・それが真の勝者だ！ その証拠にこのミスティは痛みというものを知らない。一度も敵の拳を受けたことがないからな・・・」
> 自ら＝自分自身



I did not know we can use "みずからは" as 『彼は」. The phrase 「*みずからの血*一滴も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」 looks more logical, no?
If *みずからは*is used as* 勝者は/彼は, *how you know he does not talk: "The person who subdues without spilling the blood of opponent. That is the winner" ?
友達よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## ktdd

Kenshiromusou said:


> If *みずからは*is used as* 勝者は/彼は, *how you know he does not talk: "The person who subdues without spilling the blood of opponent. That is the winner" ?


Hmm I thought you were familiar with the reflexive pronoun use in Japanese. It was discussed in this thread.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> I did not know we can use "みずからは" as 『彼は」. The phrase 「*みずからの血*一滴も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」 looks more logical, no?
> If *みずからは*is used as* 勝者は/彼は, *how you know he does not talk: "The person who subdues without spilling the blood of opponent. That is the winner" ?
> 友達よ、どうもありがとうございました。



A.「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
B.「*みずからの血は*一滴も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
C.「本当の強さとは相手の攻撃など一度もくらわずに倒すことをいうのだ。*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」

First, you skipped *勝利を* in your original question, which made me much confused to understand the context.
Although you may not know the importance of 勝利を in the context.

Well, if I compare A and B, I agree that B is clearer. A is more vague.
However, I don't think A is illogical. A is a logically and grammatically correct Japanese sentence.
Furthermore, when I read C, I don't have any confusion. In the context with the previous sentence, A is clear enough for me to understand.

And one thing more I should mention about "if *みずからは *is used as* 勝者は/彼は."*
「みずから」、「彼は」、「勝者」 　はすべてミスティのことを述べているのであって、対戦相手のことではない、という点は同意するのですが、「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」という文章の、「みずからは」は「一滴の血も流さずに」の主語ですが、「勝利をおさめる」の主語は、下の文の青字の所が省略されている形になっていると私は思うのです。日本語は主語が明白な時は省略することが多い言語だからです。
「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに*みずからが*勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
前後の文脈に則しつつ、その省略を頭の中でネイティブは無意識に補填して考えるから、意味を取り違えることがないが、ノンネイティブはその思考パターンが無いから、この文章が理解しにくいのではないかなって思うんです。

「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに*みずからが*勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
＝「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
となり得ることがわかれば理解が容易になるのではないでしょうか？


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> "The person who subdues without spilling the blood of opponent. That is the winner"


Yes. Try,
勝者はみずからの血一滴も流さずにおさめる。
＝（もし）だれか血一滴も流さずにおさめるなら、それが勝者だ。

Maybe だれか can be replaced with みずからは/自分は. Anyway I agree with ktdd on "reflexive pronoun". I mean that we can use "he" in English. I think you can do the similar thing in Portuguese, too.
No difference between みずからは and 自分は. (Cross-post with ktdd)


----------



## Kenshiromusou

ktdd said:


> Hmm I thought you were familiar with the reflexive pronoun use in Japanese. It was discussed in this thread.


Thank you very much.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> A.「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> B.「*みずからの血は*一滴も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> C.「本当の強さとは相手の攻撃など一度もくらわずに倒すことをいうのだ。*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> 
> *First, you skipped 勝利を in your original question, which made me much confused to understand the context.
> Although you may not know the importance of 勝利を in the context.*
> 
> Well, if I compare A and B, I agree that B is clearer. A is more vague.
> However, I don't think A is illogical. A is a logically and grammatically correct Japanese sentence.
> Furthermore, when I read C, I don't have any confusion. In the context with the previous sentence, A is clear enough for me to understand.
> 
> And one thing more I should mention about "if *みずからは *is used as* 勝者は/彼は."*
> 「みずから」、「彼は」、「勝者」 　はすべてミスティのことを述べているのであって、対戦相手のことではない、という点は同意するのですが、「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」という文章の、「みずからは」は「一滴の血も流さずに」の主語ですが、「勝利をおさめる」の主語は、下の文の青字の所が省略されている形になっていると私は思うのです。日本語は主語が明白な時は省略することが多い言語だからです。
> 「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに*みずからが*勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> 前後の文脈に則しつつ、その省略を頭の中でネイティブは無意識に補填して考えるから、意味を取り違えることがないが、ノンネイティブはその思考パターンが無いから、この文章が理解しにくいのではないかなって思うんです。
> 
> *「みずからは一滴の血も流さずにみずからが勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」*
> ＝「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずに勝利をおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> となり得ることがわかれば理解が容易になるのではないでしょうか？



ああ、SoLaTiDobermanさん、そんなに詳しい説明を与えてくれて本当にどうもありがとうございました。
もともと「勝利をおさめる」という文はありません。「勝利」という言葉は省略されたのでおろかなことに撲が「おさめる」を「to subdue」に訳しました。
「勝利を収める」という文は全く思いませんでした。



frequency said:


> Yes. Try,
> 勝者はみずからの血一滴も流さずにおさめる。
> ＝（もし）だれか血一滴も流さずにおさめるなら、それが勝者だ。
> 
> Maybe だれか can be replaced with みずからは/自分は. Anyway I agree with ktdd on "reflexive pronoun". I mean that we can use "he" in English. I think you can do the similar thing in Portuguese, too.
> No difference between in みずからは and 自分は. (Cross-post with ktdd)


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I'm confused very much.
Do you mean that #5 was a different reference from your context?

Could you give me the four lines of the context?
What did they say actually?

I don't think ミスティー is a character of 北斗の拳. 
So if you are still talking about 北斗の拳, the reference in #5 is a wrong reference.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I'm confused very much.
> Do you mean that #5 was a different reference from your context?
> 
> Could you give me the four lines of the context?
> What did they say actually?
> 
> I don't think ミスティー is a character of 北斗の拳.
> So if you are still talking about 北斗の拳, the reference in #5 is a wrong reference.


Misty is a character of 聖闘士星矢 (I bet you remember it). This context Ktdd paste here is his precedents セリフ in anime.
The image I have here just shows 「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
Of course, I know the context, but, since I just saw an image with 「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」, I was insecure about this "みずからは"
「北斗」だけではなく、「子連れ狼」「 聖闘士星矢」、『ナルト」、『ヴァガボンド」とか色々な戦いを中心した漫画が好きなのです。フルオトクですね*。*


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Thanks for your reply.
So what is the background or context of your image that you showed here?
「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
Do you agree that the image came from 聖闘士星矢 basically?
If the image was filled with typo, it would be nonsense to discuss it here, I think.

（フルオトク -->フルオタク）
BTW, I love 子連れ狼 very much.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> So what is the background or context of your image that you showed here?
> 「*みずからは*一滴の血も流さずにおさめる。それが勝者だ。」
> Do you agree that the image came from 聖闘士星矢 basically?
> If the image was filled with typo, it would be nonsense to discuss it here, I think.
> 
> （フルオトク -->フルオタク）
> BTW, I love 子連れ狼 very much.


はい、納得します。ＴＹＰＯはなかったのです。
質問はもうありません。ありがとうございます。
「ヴァガボンド」を読んだことがありますか
そりゃ素晴らしい。同じスタイルですね。


----------

